# Feel out of control



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

In my 40s and have teens (daughter's nearly 19 and off to Uni soon) son's a bit younger. Both have their own friends and go out by themselves. Daughter drives (my car) and never saves money so we're often paying for stuff for her (she has little jobs) She has a wide circle of friends, is out most evenings (no studying or exams for rest of summer) and is back after midnight (she always texts to say where she is and what time she's back) 

If I talk, I can never say the right thing. I'm always putting my foot in it. I feel the same with my hubby. Both hubby + daughter are alike in that they say very little and keep stuff private. I'm the opposite and like to TALK!! I riled my daughter (not for the first time) earlier. Also riled my hubby last night and he told me to "shut my Gob" But he did apologise after.

I feel little, stupid and out of control. How can I change myself to be a nicer person and just be happy with everything and not complain all the time.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

No one can help who they are.. but if you really want to change just remember to think about what your going to say before you say it i guess? Don't feel stupid or little... embarrassed sure... but your not stupid or little. My H is sometimes the same way.. in he will say something I consider very private or personal in front of others and it riles me up. He's gotten much better at it now after several talks and discussions he and I have had. (Not to mention fights about it but.. fights should be avoided) You could come up with some way to remind yourself to think before you speak.. and have your H and daughter help?


----------

